# Cannot access Tivo web server from internet



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

This one has me stumped. 
I have ports 443 and 80 forwarded to the IP address of my tivo, but I can not access it remotely. via https://my.wan.ip.address

I am using a wrt54g router at home and have never had any problems with port fowarding. I use fowarding to get to my home pc from work via remote desktop, as well as other services, I've run a web server and FTP server from home in the past and its never been an issue. This is the first time I've tried to set up port forwarding for 443 though.

I have remote administration to my router configured via http (not https) over an obscure port number. I have a feeling the remote administration to the router has something to do with it though. I am almost wondering if the router is just blocking port 443 all together when you uncheck https under remote administration.

Anyone have any ideas?
I guess I should try upgrading firmware.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Not sure what you're trying to do... does the web server on the tivo actually support https?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Use gotomydvr.com

much safer than opening up your tivo to the world.


----------



## WTFover (Jun 19, 2007)

https rides ports 81. Open that up.


----------

